# Molly Moo the Rescue Dog



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well thanks to Mischevious Marks rescue thread I have ended up with this little pooch. She is in a bit of a bad way but nothing serious (i hope) and is settling in well. She has made herself right at home!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

she isnt my normal 'type' of dog, but she is beautiful.
ive watched and kept an eye on the other thread. well done you.
you have most likely saved her life, how great must that feel!!!

Gina


(p.s what is that on her leg, is that a skin condition or?)


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

She is covered in scabs,sores and scars poor thing. The vet says it isn't mange or anything prob due to the conditions she has been kept in (not at the kennels, in her previous life). She has special shampoo, some Stronghold and some tablets to take so hopefully it will all clear up.: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Andy said:


> She is covered in scabs,sores and scars poor thing. The vet says it isn't mange or anything prob due to the conditions she has been kept in (not at the kennels, in her previous life). She has special shampoo, some Stronghold and some tablets to take so hopefully it will all clear up.: victory:


poor thing, i did notice she had some scars too


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh brill, well done mark n andy 

she looks like she will have a lovely life with u andy, 

she does look like she hasnt been loved tho poor little girl so she will need plently of extra cuddles

shes beautiful :flrt::flrt:


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She looks so settled already. I bet she thinks shes died and gone to heaven:flrt: Im sure she will recover from her traumatic prev life in no time. She looks so sweet natured, pretty girl


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I love the first pic of her and her frogs legs :flrt:

She is gorgeous and very lucky to of found you.

Time and love are great healers and I look forward to seeing pics of her when she is feeling better.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm a bit concerned she is drinking alot of water. About 5 bowls full already today. Is it because she has maybe just given birth?:?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> I'm a bit concerned she is drinking alot of water. About 5 bowls full already today. Is it because she has maybe just given birth?:?


 
If she had a litter I would say maybe but not without a litter. This would concern me tbh. I know you say she is in season but are you sure its not just a nasty discharge as an open Pyo can make them drink a lot of water and have a bloody, pus type discharge. Sorry to worry you hun not my intention but 5 bowls of water is a lot

I think you need a breeder to come on here and give advice as all my bitches are spayed


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Its bloody discharge but not puss. Other than the drinking water alot she seems in fine fettle. I might ring the vets to be on the safe side. I have never had a bitch before only dogs so know nothing about the heat situation other than keep intact males away!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not a breeder but excess drinking of water would concern me even without her current state as I'd be worried about possible diabetes, her kidneys and what have you. Five bowls in a day is a hell of a lot. Shell could be right on the pyo front too, though I've no first hand experience of that. Hopefully Pimps/Claire/Midori/Fenny etc may see this.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just waiting on a call back from the duty vet. Better to be safe than sorry I suppose! She seems to of stopped bleeding now anyway.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Vet thinks it could be this Pyo thing so I will have to get her checked tonight. Expensive bloody dog this already!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Andy Just think what could of happened to her if you hadnt of taken her:gasp:
Let us know how you get on at the vets and yes I agree she will be a very expensive dog but well worth it:2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you all xx As Shell said, it's lucky you took her when she did.

Jo


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well £150+ later and a trip to the vets...The vet says she has a very high temp and is obviously not well but doesn't think its pyo. He have her an ultrasound and said her womb looks ok. She is going back on Weds when they will examine her again and see if she looks ok. If she doesn't then they may emergency spay her.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

the "doesn't think it is pyo" worries me. If it is Pyo after all, she may be dead by Wednesday!! 
Did he at least give you antibiotics for her to tide her over until Wednesday. You don't muck about with PYO and if this was my bitch and there was the sligtest chance it was PYO, I'm afraid I would be getting rather insistant with the vets. If she is bleeding from her vagina and it has suddenly stopped, I'm afraid this points to PYO . I would be looking for a different vet for a 2nd opinion. If she does have PYO, 4 days is just too long to wait to get treated.5 bowls full of water is something seriously amiss!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Fenny.

Have the vets given you any antibiotics for her?

What is worrying me Andy is although bitches can come into season soon after pups, she still has milk and is in a poor state, so she shouldnt come into season that quickly.

Andy what are the tablets the vets gave you when you took her last time?
Have they given you any tablets or given her an injection to dry up her milk?
What was the colour of her discharge? Was it dark and did it smell? (pyo is ***** brown coloured and doesnt smell nice)

You need to keep a serious eye on her, any change at all and she needs to go back asap, because when they go do go down they will go down very quickly and you will only have limited time to get her to the vets. Although I do agree that they should be treating her now.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. She was given antibiotics and anti inflammatory tablets. The vet did an ultrasound and basically said if it was pyo you would be able to tell by the look of the womb. Also the discharge was definately fresh looking blood and it didn't smell at all. I had it on my leather cream sofa last night so I know that for sure! She seems lively and happy and has an appetite and is otherwise fine so the vet decided he didn't think it was pyo. I will be keeping a very close eye on her tonight and if there is any change in her I will be straight to the vets who is within half an hour away.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed she gets well soon:2thumb: I think you will have had a very expensive Bank holiday weekend


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I just checked and there was a little bit of blood on her faff and it wasn't smelly at all and just looked like blood so hopefully thats a good sign. The vet thought she just looked like she was finishing a season. Hope so she has cost me thick end of £400 so far! trust me to pick a manky one!:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh bless her! I hope she is feeling better soon for the meds.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Andy said:


> Well I just checked and there was a little bit of blood on her faff and it wasn't smelly at all and just looked like blood so hopefully thats a good sign. The vet thought she just looked like she was finishing a season. Hope *so she has cost me thick end of £400 so far! trust me to pick a manky one!*:lol2:


That's love that is :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> Well I just checked and there was a little bit of blood on her faff and it wasn't smelly at all and just looked like blood so hopefully thats a good sign. The vet thought she just looked like she was finishing a season. Hope so she has cost me thick end of £400 so far! trust me to pick a manky one!:lol2:


You could have had a weekend away for that but at least this way instead of a weekend of pleasure you will have many years of pleasure with your new addition:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Andy said:


> Well I just checked and there was a little bit of blood on her faff and it wasn't smelly at all and just looked like blood so hopefully thats a good sign. The vet thought she just looked like she was finishing a season. Hope so she has cost me thick end of £400 so far! trust me to pick a manky one!:lol2:


they are the ones I usually end up with too :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well she is full of beans this morning! Chasing around in the garden and going turbo bless her! She wont stop scratting at herself though. I have treated her with Stronghold and some special shampoo but does anyone have any idea how I can help sooth her skin in the meantime? I have some tea tree cream which helps her a little bit.: victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Really glad she has a good night Andy and is feeling better this morning!

What shampoo have you got for her? And how often can you bath her in it?

I'm thinking her skin is mainly down to poor nutrition after feeding the pups. And she could possibly have a skin infection, which should be covered by the antibiotics you have. If she did or does have fleas or mange that will be covered by the stronghold. But both of those things will take a few days to kick in and start working.

I'd be feeing her four small meals a day to try and help build her up a bit. I would also be giving her porridge with some natural yogurt and honey in the morning, soak the porridge in water overnight then warm it up and mix the yogurt and honey in. For some odd reason porridge is a great healer for dogs with skin problems.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Glad shes feeling better this morning. The same as Martha said although I do find it odd that the vet has given you Stronghold and a shampoo for bathing as it quite clearly says not to bath when Stronghold is first applied (for obvious reasons).
Buy yourself a tube of Aloe Vera Gel it is an excellent healer for all wounds and is 100% safe. Im sure once the Antibiotics kick in and her body starts to recover from the past neglect her skin and coat will improve


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice I will try and get some aloe vera and some porridge for her to try. I shampood her with this Malaseb stuff then applied the Stronghold in the evening. Then the following evening I shampood her again, the Stronghold instructions say its ssafe to wash after its dry, and she will now be getting shampood with it twice weekly. Thanks again for your advice its much appreciated.: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Star had malaseb for his skin and it did help.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Malaseb is good stuff, you should see an improvement in a few days.

In the meantime Andy all you can do is keep an eye on her and if you see her scratching, especially where she is already sore just try and distract her with a treat or a toy.

Your doing a wonderful job. If only there were more people like you willing to take on these Bull breeds who just need some TLC and time.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks again, we have got some porridge, honey and yoghurt for her breakfast but we couldn't find any aloe vera gel today will try for tomorrow. She is looking a bit better already.:2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Hiya Andy

How is Molly Moo doing?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Martha, she is doing really well. We went to the vets yesterday for a follow up check up and the vet was really pleased with her progress. She has put on half a kilo already which is good! Her skin is also improving, she is hardly scratching now. I think her season is nearly over too as she is only leaving slight bloody discharge every now and then. Once she realises she doesn't have to fight for her food she will be the perfect dog. Except for her snoring which I can hear from my bedroom even when she sleeps in the kitchen!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats great news Andy:no1: One of my dogs snores for England but you do get used to it:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww bless, sorry shes cost you more than expected lol they arent all like that


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Its my own fault for picking a manky one!

She bit my foot earlier though...She was eating her food and I must of spooked her or something because she turned around and nipped my foot! It didn't hurt or anything but I had to tell her off so she knows it is not acceptable. I am glad I dont have kids as I dont think I would trust her. But I think she will be ok once she learns some manners and what is acceptable or not.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well after 3 weeks and about £500 in vets bills here is Molly looking better and settled in. She is getting on well with my other dog and has made herself right at home.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bless her, she looks tons better and has definately made herself at home. I bet she thinks shes in heaven.
Both beautiful dogs you have there:flrt: you should be proud of yourself:no1:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

She is lovely! 
I missed this thread when it was first started, but just wanted to say well done! You've done a cracking job with her


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! It has been a tough couple of weeks (and expensive!) but I am happy with I got her still. She is the most affectionate dog I have met even though she has been through the mill. She loves cuddles and belly rubs! Her scabs from the cigarette burns have healed up too which is good.: victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Andy said:


> Well after 3 weeks and about £500 in vets bills here is Molly looking better and settled in. She is getting on well with my other dog and has made herself right at home.



Wow she looks like a different dog, you've done a cracking job with her. They're both gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Katie, I am trying to get a picture of her side on to compare with the first pic but she wont stay still! Heres a couple more pics.




























And one of Alfy the JRT.: victory:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

wow she looks tuns better....well done on doing a great job and giving her a fantastic home


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

She looks loads better, she defo landed on her feet with you!

I still want to steal your other dog (Barney isn't it?) though lol.....! He's a stunner!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

RedGex said:


> I still want to steal your other dog (Barney isn't it?) though lol.....! He's a stunner!


I was going to say that aswell. The red boy is gorgeous.:flrt: Molly deffinatly looks like shes made herself at home


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Andy said:


> Well I just checked and there was a little bit of blood on her* faff* and it wasn't smelly at all and just looked like blood so hopefully thats a good sign. The vet thought she just looked like she was finishing a season. *Hope so she has cost me thick end of £400 so far! trust me to pick a manky one!*:lol2:


All that really did make me laugh!(not the £400 bit bolded ot by accident) bless her havnt read the rest of the thread yet but hope shes doing better :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

She looks fantastic! She was meant to find you :notworthy:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Awwww Andy she is looking wonderful :flrt:

I bet she is a happy lady!

As for staying still, the only time that happens is when there asleep...lol


----------

